# Halo



## RichPopeye (Sep 6, 2016)

I have been researching halos. I'm trying to find out if there is any benifit from single doses . If so at what dose?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 6, 2016)

I don't understand what you are asking at all


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 6, 2016)

I think he's asking about using it randomly as a pre workout.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 6, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> I think he's asking about using it randomly as a pre workout.



That's kind of what I thought.  I don't really see the point.  Not sure what he is looking to get from it. Strength? If so then just run it for 4 weeks straight at 20mg.


----------



## RichPopeye (Sep 6, 2016)

Simply asking if there is any strenghth/aggression benefits from single doses. Considering using on max or pb attempts. My supplier sells them in quantities of 10 so I thought this might represent that small single doses have an effect.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 6, 2016)

RichPopeye said:


> Simply asking if there is any strenghth/aggression benefits from single doses. Considering using on max or pb attempts. My supplier sells them in quantities of 10 so I thought this might represent that small single doses have an effect.



Yeah it can be used like that... what happens though when you hit a pr then go back to train without it and can't even come close to 80% for a triple because the number is so inflated?


----------



## RichPopeye (Sep 6, 2016)

I joined this board to gain knowledge. Thanks pb for answering my question.


----------



## thqmas (Sep 6, 2016)

Never got "aggression benefits" from halo... Only real aggression, the one that comes without benefits what so ever.


----------



## Milo (Sep 6, 2016)

How do y'all that have tried Halo compare it to Drol or Dbol? Obviously don't get the bloat or size gains but strictly strength wise?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 6, 2016)

Milo said:


> How do y'all that have tried Halo compare it to Drol or Dbol? Obviously don't get the bloat or size gains but strictly strength wise?



Halo provides very fast strength gains. For me it's beyond drol or dbol. But halo dries me out so bad that I can run into hydration problems. So I stick with drol.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 6, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Halo provides very fast strength gains. For me it's beyond drol or dbol. But halo dries me out so bad that I can run into hydration problems. So I stick with drol.



This. I piss like an undiagnosed diabetic on Halo. But the strength gains are borderline scary. So is the potential for tearing something with the double edged sword of rapid strength gain and water loss at the same time.

Powerlifters use halo a few weeks out from meets when they are looking to squeeze out as many lbs as possible. Especially good for guys who are trying to manage a cut.

Bodybuilders use it a few weeks out from a show to dry out and look hard.

Interesting hormone...


----------



## ken Sass (Sep 6, 2016)

halo is 1 of those drugs it's hard to get a straight answer about. thanks for this post


----------



## Joliver (Sep 7, 2016)

Single dose halo will yield immediate strength increases. A longer course will yield more strength.  Do not take it longer than 6 weeks because it is a liver destroyer. 

It is a HARSH androgen. You'll shed water immediately. 

Aggression on halo is terrible. Helps in the gym. Not in life. It won't make you alpha. If you are already alpha it will make you an asshole...if you are a pussy, you'll just be a mean pussy. It's like living your life looking for lost car keys...perpetually pissed off.

I wouldn't recommend it as a pre-workout supplement as it will likely enable you to lift more than your infrastructure can support. I've said it before, and I'll say it again: lots of torn pec and bicep offerings are laid at the feet of master halo. 

It's a drug for experienced lifters and strength athletes that are watching their weight.


----------



## Milo (Sep 7, 2016)

Jol so you say if weight isn't a concern, use Dbol or Drol as opposed to Halo?


----------



## Joliver (Sep 7, 2016)

Milo said:


> Jol so you say if weight isn't a concern, use Dbol or Drol as opposed to Halo?



Brother, if weight isn't a concern, I'd be drowning my sorrows in dbol...all day--every day. Drol is fine, and quite frankly, more effective than dbol, but dbol gets a bad rap because it's become common place. It's almost become known as a starter drug. People forget that it was a drug that brought the Americans back from the dead in Olympic weightlifting in the 50s.

The sides on dbol are easier to combat than drol. The strength gain is great. The size is great. I get good vascularity out of it. My mood is fantastic because of the increased dopamine activity (posting study to avoid BCAA-type argument). There is literally nothing that is unloveable about dianabol.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/10217522/

Of course there are stronger drugs, but what is the point? If I gave you the option to defend yourself with a .500 smith (halo), .44 mag (drol), or .357 (dbol)...what would you use? All are effective, but usability is lost on the two "more potent" drugs. Dbol for the win...


----------



## Milo (Sep 7, 2016)

My weapon of choice is a rolled up newspaper soaked and cured with JB Weld and sharpened into a hideaway stiletto. What drug does that equate to?


----------



## Joliver (Sep 7, 2016)

Milo said:


> My weapon of choice is a rolled up newspaper soaked and cured with JB Weld and sharpened into a hideaway stiletto. What drug does that equate to?



Ah...a false sense of security....anything from PSL.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 7, 2016)

Joliver said:


> Brother, if weight isn't a concern, I'd be drowning my sorrows in dbol...all day--every day. Drol is fine, and quite frankly, more effective than dbol, but dbol gets a bad rap because it's become common place. It's almost become known as a starter drug. People forget that it was a drug that brought the Americans back from the dead in Olympic weightlifting in the 50s.
> 
> The sides on dbol are easier to combat than drol. The strength gain is great. The size is great. I get good vascularity out of it. My mood is fantastic because of the increased dopamine activity (posting study to avoid BCAA-type argument). There is literally nothing that is unloveable about dianabol.
> 
> ...



I was gonna argue for drol... but damn you for posting that link!!!!


----------



## Joliver (Sep 7, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> I was gonna argue for drol... but damn you for posting that link!!!!



Man...that is what we need around here. A William Llewellyn anabolics 2000 style A-bombs vs Princess Diana-bol type of battle.

Or we could fight about drinking winstrol, I guess.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 7, 2016)

Joliver said:


> Single dose halo will yield immediate strength increases. A longer course will yield more strength.  Do not take it longer than 6 weeks because it is a liver destroyer.
> 
> It is a HARSH androgen. You'll shed water immediately.
> 
> ...


This made my night :32 (18):


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 7, 2016)

Joliver said:


> Man...that is what we need around here. A William Llewellyn anabolics 2000 style A-bombs vs Princess Diana-bol type of battle.
> 
> Or we could fight about drinking winstrol, I guess.



Now this is an eFight I could get down with. I'm with Gru and his Dbol minions. Dbol is great for literally everything.

I was renovating my bedroom a few years ago during a meet prep. I found taking my dbol Pre-work-on-the-room worked even better then pre-workout. 

There's literally nothing you CAN'T do on dbol.


----------



## Milo (Sep 7, 2016)

If only it have rock hard erections too. I feel like a nice stiffy would do wonders for my squat.


----------



## Beefcake (Sep 9, 2016)

How many ml in a mg?  I have some Halo that I have sitting at home and want to give it a shot.  So pillar said 4 weeks at 20mg is a good dosage.


----------



## kiwimike (Sep 9, 2016)

This is a great thread. Thanks to all the vets who contributed. I will stay away from drol, I'm a freaking A hole at the best of times lol


----------



## Beefcake (Sep 12, 2016)

Hello anyone?  How many ml would 20mg a week be then?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 12, 2016)

Beefcake said:


> Hello anyone?  How many ml would 20mg a week be then?



What's it labeled at? Usually 10 to 20 so I have no idea


----------



## Beefcake (Sep 12, 2016)

Hey Pillar, it's labeled Liquid Halodrol 60ML 25MG/ML.  Research chem.  Thanks


----------



## Joliver (Sep 12, 2016)

Beefcake said:


> Hey Pillar, it's labeled Liquid Halodrol 60ML 25MG/ML.  Research chem.  Thanks



Halodrol isn't halotestin.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 12, 2016)

"Halodrol" sounds like a fun time


----------



## Joliver (Sep 12, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> "Halodrol" sounds like a fun time



It's a pro-hormone type thing.


----------



## Beefcake (Sep 13, 2016)

Sorry, forgot is was halodrol.  Would I be able to use it without a test base?  If so how much?  Thanks


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 13, 2016)

Beefcake said:


> Sorry, forgot is was halodrol.  Would I be able to use it without a test base?  If so how much?  Thanks


Sure if that's you in your avi


----------



## Beefcake (Sep 13, 2016)

Nope sorry.  So it needs to be run with a test base then.  Well thanks for the advice.  Been awhile since I ran a cycle, b/c of financial reasons.  Oh well, have a good one tool.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 13, 2016)

It's still a steroid derivative so it's still going to shut you down. Either way, better safe than sorry. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Beefcake (Sep 13, 2016)

Could I run 6 weeks of it and then PCT with Nolva and clomid or should I just sell it?  It's hard to come by nowadays.


----------



## automatondan (Sep 13, 2016)

I wouldn't. It will be a nightmare without a test base. I used to run that stuff way back when it was legal and I was afraid of needles.... I would never do it again w/o a test base... Its just not worth the trouble in my opinion...


----------



## Beefcake (Sep 14, 2016)

Okay then I won't thanks Dan.


----------

